# Pics of Hoses for Meyer Plow Converted for Skid Steer



## Andrew Hardscape (Feb 3, 2001)

Hello there, I have 7.5' Meyer plow that I have converted for using on a skid steer. All the welding and fabrication is done (which wasn't a whole lot).

I am planning to use Meyer cylinders for the power angle, operated from the skid steer's hydraulics. We decided not to buy cylinders from Tractor Supply as they would involve additional fabrication work to make them fit (they are longer). To keep it simple, we're hoping to simply use new Meyer cylinders.

This may sound silly, but there is a reason why I am asking  - Does anyone have any pictures of the hoses connected to the cylinders of a Meyer plow used on a skid steer? If so, could you please post them, or they could be e-mailed to me.

Thanks!


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## Andrew Hardscape (Feb 3, 2001)

thanks man, that exactly what I wanted to see.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I just put the elbows pointing forward and routed it like you see it never had any problems yet. good luck


----------



## Rod (NH) (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's a diagram of how I hooked my Fisher plow up to my Bobcat:








A Meyer plow should be the same as long as they are single acting cylinders.


----------



## Andrew Hardscape (Feb 3, 2001)

Rod (NH);1333348 said:


> Here's a diagram of how I hooked my Fisher plow up to my Bobcat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rod, thanks for the diagram! I was wondering if I need relief valves. We have a place here that does nothing but make hydraulic lines. They're who will make my lines and supply everything I need to get 'er plumbed up.

Do you have any actual pictures?


----------



## Rod (NH) (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Andrew,

Pics and write-up are on one of my webpages here:

http://personalpages.tds.net/~thompson_wp/bobcat/bobcatplow.htm

If you never hit anything solid, I guess you don't need the cross-over relief valve protection. That protection from damage is in addition to any trip mechanism that exists on the blade. The cross-over relief protection is standard equipment for Fisher plows and is built into the Fisher truck control valve. I believe that same feature is also built into the Meyer truck hydraulic setup. When you move a truck plow to the skid, you loose that protection unless you add a separate, dedicated cross-over relief valve to the circuit.

Whether you also add flow restrictors depends on how fast you want the plow to angle. A skid's hydraulic flow is generally several times greater than that in a truck plow system. Mine is 10 times greater, even at idle speed. Without restrictors, expect the plow to angle extremely fast and slam hard at the end of the stroke.

If you are willing to accept high speed angling and slamming, you don't need the restrictors.

You should also check your skid's maximum hydraulic pressure and verify that the pressure ratings of anything you attach to the external skid hydraulics will not be exceeded.

Rod


----------



## TS79 (Oct 10, 2017)

Why do none of the photos show up?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

TS79 said:


> Why do none of the photos show up?


Did you not see the dates of this thread?
Just like regular pictures, when they get old enough they just disappear.............


----------



## TS79 (Oct 10, 2017)

Ok my bad


----------

